# Let's talk mare bean!



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The build up in the udder region is very similar to the smegma that forms the 'bean' that a male horse gets though it tends to dry more as its always exposed to some air flow and so peels off more easily and then just a wipe over with some light oil or Excalibur is the easiest way to clean.
The build up around the vulva isn't that same thick greasy consistency and though there is some smegma its more a mix of accumulated dirt, vaginal excretions and 'poop'. You can usually wash it with just warm water, if its bad add a little baby shampoo and then rinse. 
When I was a youngster in Pony Club we were always told to have a sponge in our grooming kits just for regular washing under the tail.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

The mares I've handled usually got some kind of crud between their udders that we picked off or wiped semi-regularly. I've never seen anything like "mare bean" - but then again we'd just do a quick wipe there with a rag or sponge. Rarely if ever saw one that needed more than that.


----------



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

The video is actually quite a bit more invasive than just wiping the outside of the vulva, the lady in the video actually gets right in there. Here’s the link to her blog post/video

https://www.vickiwilson.nz/blog/good-hygiene-the-mare-bean


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

I sure wouldn't be sticking my fingers in my mares lady parts. Have never heard of mares getting beans,i keep the external part of her lady parts clean, think that's good enough. I also keep the udders clean. You're asking to get your head kicked off messing with that on an un tranqed horse. I saw that post on FB that lady is nuts if you ask me.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

It really depends on the mare and if she has foaled as well as her conformation. A mare who has foaled can have a stretched Vulva and gets a little ridge at the bottom that catches things. This can be wiped off or hosed off (gently) some mares as they age the vulva "sucks in" a little and can get accumulation.

Cleaning the "um No" regions - one of the "blessings" (please note the sarcasm) of owning an equine


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Never heard of this.....if Fergie has lady beans, she can keep them!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm adding to never heard of it. I've had many boys and girls over the years, many vets too for both but no mention of it, although vets as well as others have told me of probs with boys & the need to check for (relative) cleanliness. Thought getting into the 'pink bits' was one of the joys(VERY sarcastic) of owning geldings.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

& I must ask, because I don't feel the need to watch it... how did she discover the 'bean'? What made her suspect?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

loosie said:


> & I must ask, because I don't feel the need to watch it... how did she discover the 'bean'? What made her suspect?


I have to admit I wondered that as well......what was she diving in there for? 

If this were an issue I would have thought that it would have come up before, I mean mares didn’t suddenly start getting beans? 

Maybe I’m wrong, I often am, but I was always taught that a vagina is a self cleaning oven! Polish the case, but don’t be scrubbing the inside.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

^Hahaha! Choice description!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I've never heard of mare beans either and seeing as I have 6 geldings I wage a constant war on beans. I admit I had to look to see if one of the mares had such a thing and she was clean as a whistle, thank goodness. If I had found any I'd not been able to rest until I checked out the other 3. LOL


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Why doesn't someone ask an equine vet & get back to the thread? I will try to remember to ask tomorrow, as I unfortunately need to call them out.


----------



## FiletOfish (Sep 20, 2017)

I was taught to do this when I first got my mare, as she doesnt have the best conformation behind and she catches a lot of her poo. Every 2 farrier cycles I have a quick check. My mare is a hussy though, and she enjoys it far too much for me to be comfortable doing it.

I am taking my gelding to the vet in an hour or so, I will ask him his opinion on the matter.


----------



## jacarety (May 2, 2018)

*Lets talk mare beans*

I have a sheath cleaning and mare cleaning business thru the whole state of Florida and I have seen a few dozen mare beans.. Actually more than where Vicki has found them. See Stud Crud Busters on Facebook I have articles posted


----------

